# Large fish in the canals of Va Beach



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Is it spawning season or something? I have been looking out the window at fish that are at least 2 feet long swirling, turning, and having a happy happy time at the water's surface. 

What exactly are these fish? They look like puppy drum complete with large scales. Can't make out any spots on their tails though. Besides it's fresh water. There's a lot of em out there. 

Thanks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

CARBS


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

If its fresh water then Id guess that they are carp. Your description sounds to me like it would be carp. I remember the first time i seen them. Man i didnt know what was goin on just seen alot of splashin and big fish!  Hope that help might wanna try some little hooks floats and corn and try to land some they get pretty big. Im not real sure how to catch them though might wanna look it up on google or somethin.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

hook in a dough ball works they are in a lake where i take my daughter to feed ducks they eat crackers bread french fries and just about what ever my daughter and i have thrown to the ducks 
good luck tight lines


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Carp.
Everytime I play Honeybee Golf Course, the back 9 plays along parts of the canal and everytime I come down on my backswing or putt, one of those carp always jump.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

also so a good tip for them it they dun bite dough balls try some whole kerel corn .. .. i got a 20 pounder off that at a old pond i used to go to


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Thrifty Angler said:


> *I have been looking out the window at fish that are at least 2 feet long swirling, turning, and having a happy happy time at the water's surface.
> 
> *



Take camera/rod/bait....

Go to outside of window...

Catch fish..

Take Pic and post.....


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I like wizards idea!


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Try oatmeal and vanilla extract mixed into dough balls. They can be pretty fun on light tackle. Never tried to eat one though.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I used chuncks of chedder cheese, kernal corn, or dough balls made with molasses, corn meal and cotton.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hooking into a carp at best would be Catch & Release*

Only thing is I would be the targeted species. And the apt managers would be the ones who do the C & R. "Catch and Release" me from my lease. No fishing allowed from the premises. 

I would love to hook into one of them sometime. The temptation is brutal. I'll hold on to the bait tips. All except the vanilla and oatmeal one. Seen the price of a small bottle of vanilla extract lately? 

Thanks everyone

BTW...took some pics from the window. Don't know how to use the "zoom" feature though. Misplaced the manual. Can say that they are so large I can hear them splashing from inside the apt.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*they make gud*

fish cake,s


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Carp.......Libby's canned corn, 2 cans fer a dolla at the dolla store.
Throw some corn out in the water, not too much, then use 3-4 kernels on a circle hook.

Strictly catch and release. Bad eatin' but fun.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Imitiaion vanilla extract works, just raid the misses spice cabinet.


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

*Carp bait*

I learned this from my uncle in Michigan:

get a hand full of Kellogs corn flakes, pour some
Coke onto it and work it into mush. Stick that
onto a no. 4 ot no 6 baitholder treble. Throw 
that out with a couple of split shot on 6lb or 8lb


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Are we actually discussing carp baits?*

Those things will eat cigarette butts.

One thing to keep in mind: if those canals are connected to saltwater they could be spawning stripers. You see big cows way up the rivers up my way rolling on the surface, releasing their eggs.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Carp are just a like freshwater redfish. They have a great first run and put up quite a battle especially on light tackle. This is supposed to be the year of to 17 year ciccadia (bug) and the carp bass , everything eat everything that hits the surface when they're around. A big carp on the fly or light tackle is a real challange.


----------

